# Anette Lewis- How did she stay on?!



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

I had a similar thought while watching the Harry and Snowman documentary! I guess just great grip and balance (though non-traditional) and some amount of luck? I think when a rider reaches a certain point they are able to do what works for them rather than what is taught to beginners - sort of like, "you can't break the rules until you understand the rules" kind of thing. Still, I think there are reasons that we are taught to ride the way we are, and I can't imagine the way she (or other riders who go similarly) rides being comfortable for the horse.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

HOLY COW! She jumps too haha


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

A friend of mine once worked for the Lewis sisters at the time that they had Tutein. 
She didn't ride all of her horses like that but for him it seemed to work though I don't know why
She's still very involved in the UK horse world.


----------



## Follow (Mar 4, 2014)

I have NEVER seen that. The horse doesn't seem to mind but she almost dives down after the jump. Then seems to push herself off his neck that's coming back up for the next stride? 

It seems so daring. As if jumping didn't have enough of that. 

I'd love to hear what she has to say about her style and if she feels it truly aids the horse in any way or if it's for her benefit only. I'm actually surprised a trainer or a judge or someone didn't stop her from doing this. Definitely doesn't have the regular polished look but can't deny it works for her.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

There has to be a reason for taking your legs so far off the horse, then letting them fly back like that. there has to be some physical reason for it. Maybe @bsms, the engineer, can explain the physics of that.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> Maybe @bsms, the engineer, can explain the physics of that.


It is a combination of exceptional balance, strength, and athletic ability of the rider plus the development of a personal style. 

Over the years there have been a few riders that have been very successful with their unique styles. 

I remember Kevin Bacon from Australia would wow the crowds. This video is terrible and long but you can see his legs fly in the first few moments. 
https://vimeo.com/20079079

Richard Spooner from California is an amazing athlete and winning show jumping rider









Another is Roger Yves-Bost, member of France's 2016 Olympic Show Jumping team


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It wasn't about eq. It was about speed. I always have been blown away by the speed jumpers!


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

farmpony84 said:


> It was about speed. I always have been blown away by the speed jumpers!


Richard Spooner is known as "The Master of Faster". 

But to demonstrate Richard's excellent balance, watch this short video:


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I wonder if some of them do it just because they can, as a signature thing.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I've seen that video before. Now when he went in to that in and out wrong and dropped his reigns he actually changed to a more balanced seat. When he went to speed his eq went squirley again. Equitation doesn't necessarily mean balance, I think sometimes the sloppier looking riders are actually much more talented than pretty. They have more of a trainer eq... meaning they don't care about pretty - they care about getting the horse to do the right stuff. So when they look silly - they are not at all off balance or out of control... that's my thought anyway.


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

They obviously have some great deal of athleticism involved in that style based off of how far they've gone in their riding careers. That's amazing though- I don't think I could stay on during a set like that, what an impeccable seat.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Showjumper Geoff Billington used to do a comedy routine around the UK show circuits where he's imitate riders who had styles that were that bit different - his Annette Lewis was hilarious and way more exaggerated than she used to be
This is Annette in more recent years


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

That's interesting. That style must've worked well for Tutein, after viewing more of her videos it seems that she tailors her riding style to individual horses, very admirable.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

KLJcowgirl said:


> HOLY COW! She jumps too haha


Yea, I see that too. And she is very smooth with her landings on the horses back; no "flop" at all. Harry and Snowman came to my mind as well.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

That's pretty crazy! I'd probably fall right off if I did that. LOL. :lol:


----------



## Change (Jul 19, 2014)

I think (no expertise, just opinion and looking at the physics of the jump style), when approaching a tall jump and pushing off with her feet as the horse pushes off, thus extending her body forward over the neck, the feet don't really have much choice but to fly back/out during the drop. She's actually pushing off the neck to regain her seat during the fall and using it to balance back into the seat/stirrups during the landing. 

I don't know that I'd ever even point a horse at a fence the height these champion jumpers take on. LOL! I do remember, though, as a kid, riding bareback, I'd tuck my feet up like a jockey during gallops or jumps, riding more on the whither/over the neck than a saddle allows.


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

Right! The amount of strength and courage it takes to jump that high.. Just wow. It makes me nauseous just thinking about doing it myself.


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

She looks like she is getting whipped down (losing her feet, feet flying up and back) in the first video and has the timing and balance to make the landing every jump. 

Very possible this is just how she was used to doing it at that point, but I think it is plausible that she had a fault in her riding that she just learned to succeed with. 

I just know I couldn't do that lol.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

My friend rides like this on one of her jumpers. He's very hot and sensitive-sided. He will not jump well (or at all) if she has her legs on him in the air. If she kicks her legs back or out, he jumps like a deer. Even just galloping, she can't use any leg on him. She rests her hands on his neck over the fence to help her balance on landing and to keep from hitting her face on his head as he's a head-tosser, too.

He's a handful. Super-hot and sensitive and touchy, but she adores him and he does anything she asks as long as he does it his way. She bought him off the track and they told her not to use long stirrups on him as he won't tolerate leg, so he's been like that all his life! She rode and jumped him in a steeplechase saddle for the first couple of years until she could use a regular saddle and stirrup length as long as she doesn't put any leg on him!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Another rider who rode in that way was Jeff McVean from Australia on his little horse Claret. I think he did it to get his weight off her back. 






On another horse he was 'normal'


----------



## FreyaFoxtrot (Jul 19, 2016)

*Foxhunter *- Thanks for posting that! I couldn't think of his name for the life of me, but it was exactly who came to mind reading the rest of the thread


----------

